
Introducing the Citymapper Smartbus - qzervaas
https://medium.com/@Citymapper/smartbus-7b6848241526
======
watbe
I imagine it isn't just a publicity stunt. From what I can guess, this is a
multi-facet approach at divesting their core (route-planning) business. I
think there are two distinct outcomes from this announcement.

1\. New tools built from ground up to plan, schedule, and operate buses. I
imagine there are a lot of efficiencies to be gained here, and they can
probably resell these tools if it is successful. Automated, dynamic schedule,
dispatch, even ticketing. There's a lot of old tech to be replaced/improved.

2\. Integrating the data they gain from their app to find and operate
profitable routes. One of the key issues of the London bus system is that
people do not "tap off". This means there is limited information about how to
best optimise TfL routes. While TfL can sample existing routes and have a good
understanding of existing infrastructure, a problem lies in identifying new
routes. Citymapper, through its apps, likely has a more intimate understanding
of routes that are desirable. They have point to point data - even the data
where people walk, as opposed to which stop they get on/off. They also don't
have an obligation to serve unpopular routes whereas local governments (might)
run buses at a loss in order to be accessible. This enables Citymapper to
design and tailor routes specifically to be profitable routes that their
customers desire.

3\. The third outcome is just the outcome of doing both 1 and 2. By building
their own bus operating system, they can prove the system themselves and make
it even more enticing to potential buyers.

I'm very interested to see how this turns out and whether Citymapper will
actually end up running real bus routes across London, and potentially other
cities.

Just think about it - do you ever transfer during your commute? Would you
prefer a route with less transfers and walking? This is the type of problem
Citymapper can address. They have a wealth of data at their hands and are much
less constrained by regulations. That said, there are several good reasons why
public transit is almost always subsidised and I hope Citymapper is conscious
of that.

